# Chris Paul: Boycott a real possibility



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LAS VEGAS -- Los Angeles Clippers point guard Chris Paul told ESPN.com that it's "unacceptable" if Donald Sterling is still the owner of the team when the season begins.
> 
> Sterling has been banned for life by the NBA in response to racist comments he made in a recorded conversation released in April.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/los-angeles/nba/...says-sitting-possible-donald-sterling-remains


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

"We're going to talk about it!"

Fake tough guy trying to make headlines while doing absolutely nothing


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

As a fan of the team that has the Clippers' 2015 first-rounder, I wholeheartedly approve of any and all boycotts by Doc and the Clips' starters.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Chris Paul is a ****ing loud mouth. He won't do a god damn thing. Nor can he. 

Enjoy voiding your contract, dick head. 

Lots of people have asshole bosses. The majority of people posting on here do. I'm sure some of those bosses are racists as well. You don't just get to void a contract because you don't like your employer. 

Everyone's talking about Lebron and Love, and Chris Paul wanted a little attention himself.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

If there's one thing R-Star doesn't like, it is employees standing up for themselves.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Dornado said:


> If there's one thing R-Star doesn't like, it is employees standing up for themselves.


If there's one thing Dornado likes, its complaining about the poor work conditions of multi million dollar NBA players.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, but didn't we already have this story? The players were going to boycott but then the NBA banned him and started the process to sell the team. What exactly would they be boycotting here? Due process? The NBA is working with his wife to sell the team to Ballmer and Sterling is fighting it every step in court. What are they protesting, his existence? He's still banned.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

And Steph Curry and Russell Westbrook are better.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

And Norris Cole.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> Okay, but didn't we already have this story? The players were going to boycott but then the NBA banned him and started the process to sell the team. What exactly would they be boycotting here? Due process? The NBA is working with his wife to sell the team to Ballmer and Sterling is fighting it every step in court. What are they protesting, his existence? He's still banned.


Exactly. Silver is doing everything he can do to push this through. If Sterling didn't have an endless supply of money this would already be over. 

Paul and Rivers need to shut the **** up. Chances are this will be settled by the start of the season. If not, everyone involved will continue to work hard to get it solved.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't know what Chris Paul thought was going to happen with Sterling, this isnt Superman 2 where they could just trap him and shoot him into the Phantom Zone and he would never be heard from again... everyone knew there was going to be a ton of legal wrestling here, this may not be over for years much less months


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Doesn't Dan Gilbert have a ton of shady business dealings in the past, including Kwame Kilpatrick?

Should Lebron boycott the Cavs until Gilbert is forced to sell?

What about every other sketchy owner?

What I really think should happen is we should forgo next season and every owner should face a background check which will be passed along to the players. At that point the players will get to decide if they agree to play for the owner, or if they want to force him to sell his team.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Exactly. Silver is doing everything he can do to push this through. If Sterling didn't have an endless supply of money this would already be over.
> 
> Paul and Rivers need to shut the **** up. Chances are this will be settled by the start of the season. If not, everyone involved will continue to work hard to get it solved.


Eh, I dunno. If Paul and/or Rivers want to no-show while not getting paid, that's their right. Just because you're highly paid doesn't mean you don't get to have opinions. My uncle makes seven figures a year and wouldn't put up with an equivalent scenario (hell, he swears he's going to retire the day his total tax rate breaks 50%).


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Eh, I dunno. If Paul and/or Rivers want to no-show while not getting paid, that's their right. Just because you're highly paid doesn't mean you don't get to have opinions. My uncle makes seven figures a year and wouldn't put up with an equivalent scenario (hell, he swears he's going to retire the day his total tax rate breaks 50%).


I really don't see any way they'd agree to forgo pay though. If they do try to do something, they'll say they deserve their pay and the players union will be up in arms to fight about it. 

If they wanted to sit out without pay? I agree. That is their right.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Better hurry up, United States legal system! Or else Chris Paul isn't going to be happy!

Some of these guys are something else.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm actually surprised people have this much of a problem with Paul & co. threatening to sit out, given that a big part of the defense of selling the team is that Sterling's association with the team is materially damaging to it's value (sponsors pulling out, employees refusing to work, etc). These's a good chance this is all being done at the direction of Shelly Stern's or Steve Ballmer's lawyers to build a stronger case.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I'm actually surprised people have this much of a problem with Paul & co. threatening to sit out, given that a big part of the defense of selling the team is that Sterling's association with the team is materially damaging to it's value (sponsors pulling out, employees refusing to work, etc). *These's a good chance this is all being done at the direction of Shelly Stern's or Steve Ballmer's lawyers to build a stronger case.*


I've considered that as a possibility. I find it more likely though that guys like Paul just love to hear themselves speak.


----------

